# [newbie] Two color custome transer, process and method Q's



## Human1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to this and just searched 9 pages of this section of the forum and didn't find an answer.

I'm looking to buy custom transfers with a soft feel, using two colors. This is NOT my design, but it is similar in style. 










the questions!

1) I use Adobe Illustrator for graphic design. Do I have to separate the colors even for a simple two color design?

2) I've been having a hard time finding which method to use from various websites. for example at TF would i use the "Freedom 4 color" or the "spot"?

I've had a busy day...

anyway... I would appreciate some info on how I would go about getting a custom transfer of an image style like this. and also the process of producing the design in illustrator that would make so that it would be ready to upload with no extra charges for adjustment.

I will probably be back with more questions as i get deeper into this. But for now I guess im just confused about where to start!

Maybe I can make this a journal of my first experience.
-H


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

First answer is yes, you do need to separate colors even for a simple 2 color design.

Next answer is spot color.

Last issue is adjustments. ANYTIME you make changes of any kind to your designs it will cost you extra because all changes will require 2 new screens to be made. So decide on your design BEFORE you submit it to someone to print a transfer for you. Make all your changes first.

Transfer Express is one company that makes custom plastisol transfers. There are others.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

If you are printing white on black, get samples to test.....Some of the soft transfers do not cover black very well.....


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

1. You do not need to separate the colors if you are sending them out, they will do the separations.

2. Spot

And I will echo Royster, get samples first to see what you like. I will tell you that although I liked F&M's transfers, Semo's have a softer hand.


----------



## atigerwanabee (Sep 30, 2011)

Wondering what transferexpress charges for such work? hummmmmmmmmmm call them and see.


----------

